# Confused now on oil .



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi everyone im just wondering a thing about oil now , in my truck I've been running synthetic oil when i got the truck 12 yeats ago when it had 20,000 on it and was going to change my new zero turn to synthetic oil dealer says i should stay with what john deere says conventional oil but i have goid experience with synthetic 110000 miles worth and its always been royal purple or mobil 1 think its wise to switch only 40 or 50 hours on kawi motor . Mower is used in new England summers . Have 4 year old husky snow blower and switched oil to synthetic the dsy i got it 4 years no problems. Any input will help


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I run Rotella T-6 synthetic 5w-40 in my Hustler zero turn with a Kawasaki engine
I run the same oil in my push mowers, generators, ATV, Etc.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Dk35 who sales that kind of rottella , theres a napa , big a , tractor supply and the usual chain auto parts around me besides a deere dealer


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I buy my Rotella at Wal-Mart, the local TSC, Auto Zone, and Advanced Auto also carry it.
The Mobile 1 or other quality synthetic oil would be fine also.
My Kawasaki engine called for the first oil change at 8 hours then every 100 hours after.
I switched to synthetic at the 8 hour change, switched to the Rotella synthetic oil in my tractor at the first recommended change. No need to wait to switch to synthetic


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Dk what type of mower you have , i got a john deere


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

2013 Hustler Super Z.
72" deck with 35 HP Kawasaki.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Tjsts a good mower


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Dk35 I'm jealous you got more motor then me .lol


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

z445guy said:


> Dk35 I'm jealous you got more motor then me .lol


You wouldn't be jealous when its time to fill it with gas 
Nice mower, good power, mows super fast, but it likes its gas.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Dk can't be that bad


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Dk what's you have dual tanks on that hot rod wtf and fml I got one tank I'm jealous now


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

My uncle has a ferris with 60" deck and it's a duel tank gas hog


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd say it uses close to 2 gallon per hour.
What saves it is the speed I can mow. The thing is impressive how fast it can mow.
It will mow circles around my tractor with a 7' rear mount finish mower.
I mow around 8 acres of lawn, my 35 HP diesel tractor will take me around 3 1/4 hours to mow it, the zero turn can mow it in around 2 hours. So fuel usage per mow comes out to around the same as the tractor since it does it faster.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

nice machine DK35vince


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

willys55 said:


> nice machine DK35vince


Thanks.
We really like it.
My wife runs it more than I do.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

I've run a few vehicles 300k + miles on dino oil with no problems.
(usually give trucks to kids at around 400k just because)
I sure don't pay extra nor change every 3k miles like the oil change places want you to.
If JD says dino oil, that's what I would use.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

z445guy said:


> Hi everyone im just wondering a thing about oil now , in my truck I've been running synthetic oil when i got the truck 12 yeats ago when it had 20,000 on it and was going to change my new zero turn to synthetic oil dealer says i should stay with what john deere says conventional oil but i have goid experience with synthetic 110000 miles worth and its always been royal purple or mobil 1 think its wise to switch only 40 or 50 hours on kawi motor . Mower is used in new England summers . Have 4 year old husky snow blower and switched oil to synthetic the dsy i got it 4 years no problems. Any input will help


 I have been arguing with my brothinlaw for year's about oil-I use synth in everything I own-atleast semi-synth, he is old school (cheap) and swear's it's bullcrap-----I alway's answer with same remark---IF IT"S GOOD ENOUGH FOR EVERY RACE ENGINE that cost 100K it's worth all my old junk.
Funny how these day's every car & truck brand new has synth in them and will void warranty if not used...I can't afford not to try my best to get all I can out of my stuff.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Think I'm going to put synthetic in my mower when I change my oil this spring when it decides to get warm here in Connecticut, gotta love New England with this crazy weather


----------



## SkiSmuggs (Feb 10, 2017)

I use synthetic and change oil every 2 years in my John Deere L110, snow blower and MTD push mower. Before you go OMG, all of them are between 10 and 15 years old and going strong. 
I also add Archoil AR6200 to all my fuel storage containers and to the diesel fuel in my F350.
http://www.archoil.com/ar6000-fuel-treatments/


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I always use synthetic oil in my vehicles. It's got better properties that you can't get in dino oil. I change the oil once a year or 18,000kms (11,000miles) whichever comes first. That's for both my diesel and my gasser. I'm going to do the same for my tractor also.

I've done regular oil analysis on my diesel, and it holds well up to 18,000 kms (it takes 10L of oil). The one year threshold is because of oxidation.

For the last little while I have been using Amsoil, but there's many other good synthetics out there too.


----------



## Fastdiesel4x4 (Feb 18, 2017)

marc_hanna said:


> I always use synthetic oil in my vehicles. It's got better properties that you can't get in dino oil. I change the oil once a year or 18,000kms (11,000miles) whichever comes first. That's for both my diesel and my gasser. I'm going to do the same for my tractor also.
> 
> I've done regular oil analysis on my diesel, and it holds well up to 18,000 kms (it takes 10L of oil). The one year threshold is because of oxidation.
> 
> For the last little while I have been using Amsoil, but there's many other good synthetics out there too.


So you run full synthetic or synthetic blend?? I'm interested in going to synthetics in my truck but it would get costly. I want to know more about how they compare and the benefits of blended or full compared to conventional. . as far as the tractor it wouldnt be expensive because I hardly have time to use it..


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I use full synthetics. At the very least, they achieve a greater spread in the multigrades, so you get better cold starts and oil pressure in cold temperatures. 

A good synthetic will also last longer. 

As far as actual protection, many will argue both ways, but I think the research is pretty conclusive that full-syns protect better than conventional oils also. Just stick with a good brand.


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Everything we have gets switched to full sybthetic oil. Either T6 or Amsoil.


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Everything here has been switched over to synthetics. My biggest reason is cold starts, second reason is a longer interval.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi everyone I switched to synthetic in my mower in the spring after I did some temperature test with regular oil and there is a 20 plus degree difference in engine temp in heads since it's a v twin and put some marvels in the oil with oil change and valve train was quieter too 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## dougbthom (Jul 3, 2016)

I started using synthetic oil (full) about 15 to 18 years ago and have had nothing but terrific results. I use it in my automobiles and all lawn and garden equipment. The brand I have always used is Amsoil. As far as cost to run this oil in an automobile or truck is cheaper than running conventional oil due to the fact you can run the synthetic oil for much longer, in my case up to 25000 miles or one year providing you are using Amsoil oil filters. It's worked for me for all these years so I'm not about to switch. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I put 230,000km on a '81 GMC 1/2 ton with a 305 engine in 4 years. Never changed the oil, changed the filter once in awhile and added a litre whenever it needed it. Ran like a sewing machine when I sold it and the buyer took my model and drove it to death by rust 3 or 4 years later. Synthetic oil.....nope.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

deerhide said:


> I put 230,000km on a '81 GMC 1/2 ton with a 305 engine in 4 years. Never changed the oil, changed the filter once in awhile and added a litre whenever it needed it. Ran like a sewing machine when I sold it and the buyer took my model and drove it to death by rust 3 or 4 years later. Synthetic oil.....nope.


And I'll bet that you advertised it just like that when you had it for sale....NOPE


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Never advertised it the sale happened when I was selling a tractor! I told him Exactly as I told it here. I wouldn't want to lose my market for selling tractors in his neck of the woods over a cheap-ass 1/2 ton GMC......


----------



## jeffc (Dec 1, 2017)

You will. NEVER go wrong with synthetic. Just to let you know, synthetic blend, are only approximately 15 percent synthetic according to my research. Stick with full synthetic, as long as it meets the requirements of your engine via SAE ratings.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## dougbthom (Jul 3, 2016)

z445guy said:


> Hi everyone im just wondering a thing about oil now , in my truck I've been running synthetic oil when i got the truck 12 yeats ago when it had 20,000 on it and was going to change my new zero turn to synthetic oil dealer says i should stay with what john deere says conventional oil but i have goid experience with synthetic 110000 miles worth and its always been royal purple or mobil 1 think its wise to switch only 40 or 50 hours on kawi motor . Mower is used in new England summers . Have 4 year old husky snow blower and switched oil to synthetic the dsy i got it 4 years no problems. Any input will help


I have been using Amsoil Synthetic Oils for about 16 years now in ALL my garden equipment as well as our automobiles. Have been more than satisfied with Amsoil and highly recommend it.


----------



## Emoto (Jul 7, 2016)

I am almost ready to change the oil on my Husqvarna YTH20K46, and think I will go full synthetic. I use it in all of my vehicles, so why not my little lawn tractor.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I now use full synthetic Mobil 1 in every engine I own.
I had a Ford Ranger v-6 that I used top grade Dino oil in. When first started it ad some valve lifter ticking. After I put Mobil 1 full synthetic in it the lifter noise was gone.
Synthetic oil stays on metal surfaces better than Dino oil and it doesn't hardly even break down like Dino oil.
With Dino oil I changed oil around 3,000 miles but with Mobil 1 I changed at around 8500 miles. Never added oil between changes.
No Dino oil went over 4500 miles before it started breaking down and have to add oil to it.
I had bought a Toyota pick up in 84 and I changed the Dino oil every 3,000 miles. It had 228,000 miles on it when I sold it in 94. Didn't leak, smoke or use oil either. 
High quality Dino oil is good, no doubt, but I know from experience Synthetic is better for an engine.
My 06 Impala has 206,000 miles on it and my 04 Silverado has 208,000 mile on it. Neither use or burn oil and the engines are like new quiet.
Yep I believe in synthetic oil for all engines.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

No reason to not go to a good Synthetic, especially in a hard working small engine. I've used Amsoil for many years and I currently use their small engine oil in my small stuff. This oil is not a car oil but is made for the abuse the small motors take. It comes in 10w30 or 10w40. Made in America too. Dutchy https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...ic-small-engine-oil/?code=ASFQT-EA/?=zo331384


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I should at least change the filter in the AstroVan, the oil isn't all that black. I changed it and filter when we got it 4 years ago and have only added 2 or 3 litres since. Put on maybe 15,000kms. NAPA 5W30 for the change and whatever when I added, I know one was atf.


----------

